# Joe Williams



## ppko (Jan 4, 2009)

I have met Mr. Williams a few times and even taught Aiki at his school when he was in Indiana, I was just wanting to know if any of you know him because he has made some questionable claims to me personally and a lot of other people check out this site if you know him I would like to know more about his past http://nkytsunamidojo.com/staff.html


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 4, 2009)

I know Bud Carlson one of his teachers. What were some of his claims?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know him but I looked at his website and some of the so called japanese terminology is off a bit either spelling or doesn't make any sense to me.  These things make me scratch my head and ask questions.


----------



## ppko (Jan 5, 2009)

twendkata71 said:


> I know Bud Carlson one of his teachers. What were some of his claims?


there were several that stick out for me, one I will tell is he told me he was once a Kickboxer named Tokyo Joe and he made Bill Wallace back out of a fight


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2009)

ppko said:


> there were several that stick out for me, one I will tell is he told me he was once a Kickboxer named Tokyo Joe and he made Bill Wallace back out of a fight


 
Well Bill Wallace never back out of any fight that I remember.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah no.  First of all, the fighter going by the name tokyo joe is a kempo stylist in Conn. and Bill Wallace never backed out of any kickboxing matches.  







ppko said:


> there were several that stick out for me, one I will tell is he told me he was once a Kickboxer named Tokyo Joe and he made Bill Wallace back out of a fight


----------



## ppko (Jan 5, 2009)

twendkata71 said:


> Yeah no.  First of all, the fighter going by the name tokyo joe is a kempo stylist in Conn. and Bill Wallace never backed out of any kickboxing matches.



I had kind of figured all of that but it makes me really question his ranks any of them


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe that many of his rank cert. came from Bud Carlson(American International Butokukai Federation), Mr. Carlson used to live and teach here, but moved several years ago.  I actually used to work at the same place that Mr. Carlson's wife worked. And through karate do I have known him for several years. It seems like I should know Mr. Williams, but I have met so many people in the karate community, that it is hard to remember them all.  I would tell you to contact Mr. Carlson if you have questions. He is a pretty straight forward kind of guy.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 6, 2009)

FYI, MR. Williams 8th Dan certification was given to him by the International Karate Federation in Germany. Not to  be mistaken with the IKF of Master Kotaka in Hawaii.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing on his website that really stuck out to me was his rank for iaito and kenjutso, listed as, "Highest rank given."  The rest of his ranks seemed plausible for a man of his age with fifty years in MA.  

The Tokyo Joe/Bill Wallace claim sounds like a sea story.

Daniel


----------



## joewtka (Jan 16, 2009)

Joe Morris
You never taught Aiki at my Dojo in Indiana.
I let you handle class for about twenty minutes one day to observe what you had learned from a former student of mine. That was the full amount of time of your Teaching at my Dojo.
I never ever told you that I backed down Bill Wallace.
I have only seen Bill Wallace three time in my life and it was not in a setting where I would have had a confrontation with him in any way.
You are still not getting it Joe Morris. A true martial artist is a person with integrity, honesty and learning to live life in tranquility with the rest of the world.
You came to me complaining of your former Sensei, and now you want to try to dig up dirt on me.
Rest assured, I have skeletons in my closet. I as all people in this world, an a work still in progress.
I also have legitamate ranks in all the martial arts I have posted on my web site. Joe please grow up and bless people with what God has given you instead of trash people with worldly frustraions and you will find life to be a better existance. I will come by and see you.
Shihan Joe Williams


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gentlebeings,

Let's remember that MartialTalk is a forum for the friendly discussion of the martial arts.  For some reason, I find myself reminded of the old adage about wrestling a pig: you both end up dirty, but only one of you enjoys it!

One more note... There are very few areas of zero tolerance around here -- but challenges are definitely at the top of that list.  It's never a bad idea to review The Rules...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 17, 2009)

It is a small world after all, and the internet induces further shrinkage.  Just a general comment to all, posters and lurkers alike, whatever you post is there for all the world to see, and if you name names, just remember that the person you've named may be reading what you've just written.  

This would not be the first time that I've seen someone drop names on an internet forum, only to have the very person they named post a response.  Sometimes the OP is flattering and the named person is appreciative.  Sometimes it is unflattering and the named person is not appreciative.  And in those instances, there is almost always a refutation of what the OP stated.  

In short, we do not post in a vacuum.

Daniel


----------



## Tames D (Jan 17, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> It is a small world after all, and the internet induces further shrinkage. Just a general comment to all, posters and lurkers alike, whatever you post is there for all the world to see, and if you name names, just remember that the person you've named may be reading what you've just written.
> 
> This would not be the first time that I've seen someone drop names on an internet forum, only to have the very person they named post a response. Sometimes the OP is flattering and the named person is appreciative. Sometimes it is unflattering and the named person is not appreciative. And in those instances, there is almost always a refutation of what the OP stated.
> 
> ...


 
Are you saying...people read this stuff?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 17, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Are you saying...people read this stuff?


As hard as it is to believe, yes!

Daniel


----------

